
A powerful help desk that's 100% free - brianwrrk
http://Heart.wrrk.com
======
prawn
Without screenshots and/or more information, there's zero chance I'd sign up
to get a better feel for what's involved with this. By all means try to get
early customers as you flesh out the site, but I wouldn't recommend pitching
to HN until you've done a bit more work otherwise your conversion rate is
likely to be poor.

